# Breakfast Fatty w/ Qview



## new2que (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey Yous Guys!

I've done several q sessions over the last few weeks but havent posted anything... this time I think if I go ahead and start a thread i'll have some accountability!

I've already rolled out the sausage and stuffed the piston with an egg/green pepper/cheese mix.  Both are sitting in the fridge waiting for the drum later this afternoon!

Stay Tuned!


----------



## cheezeerider (Sep 1, 2010)

Don't forget the Qview. No Qview = didn't happen.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Looking forward to it.


----------



## smoke_chef (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh man... why tease us like that?


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 1, 2010)

We want the Q

We want the Q

WE WANT THE Q 

We Want The Q


----------



## realtorterry (Sep 1, 2010)

and then......


----------



## new2que (Sep 2, 2010)

OK OK you vultures! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  First off, it is with a heavy heart that I post this Qview, as I have just learned of RonP's passing.  I am a new member of only several months, but I can still understand what a legacy he has throughout these pages.  So, although the pictures are terrible and from my phone, this one's for you.

Here is the fatty about to get rolled up.  Eggs, green pepper, corn, cheese, cumin, and cayenne. (with Carolina Pride Hot Sausage)







This was a new addition to the smoke.  We had this tip roast thawed that couldnt wait for my wife's slow cooker next week, so it went on with a quick rub of spicy montreal steak, black pepper, and roasted garlic/pepper.  I injected it w/ beef broth.







new toy







both into the drum!  Hey, today is season kick-off too!







TBS







Phew! Glad thats done, now on to the real work!







Fatty is off, sorry for the poor quality of picture, you better believe the quality of the fatty was perfect though! on a homemade biscuit.







Beef is done!  I foiled it at 170 and took it to 205







beef is pulled, end of the night!







Thanks for watching 'yall!  Have a great day!


----------



## jbg4208 (Sep 2, 2010)

Did the beef dry out? I did one this past weekend and it was as dry as my yard. ( we haven't had any rain in over a month.)

Just curious


----------



## new2que (Sep 2, 2010)

jbg4208 said:


> Did the beef dry out? I did one this past weekend and it was as dry as my yard. ( we haven't had any rain in over a month.)
> 
> Just curious


Well yes, a little, but I knew it would.  This particular roast didnt have much fat, but we only had a second to make a decision.  it wasnt too bad though because I spritzed a few times and then poured a nice portion of my spritz into the foil with it, then save the juice to mix back in once it was foiled...

It was pretty good!  Coulda used a stronger smoke though, I think next time after the sensitive stuff (fatty) is off, i'll throw on some oak or hickory for thicker flavor.

Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## jbg4208 (Sep 2, 2010)

alright sound good.. Thanks


----------



## realtorterry (Sep 2, 2010)

nicely done


----------



## smoke_chef (Sep 2, 2010)

Great looking Q...

What did you put the egg mixture in to make it a perfect roll like that?


----------



## new2que (Sep 3, 2010)

Smoke_Chef said:


> Great looking Q...
> 
> What did you put the egg mixture in to make it a perfect roll like that?


The device you are referring to my friend, is called a fatty piston.  Do a search for it and make sure you're sitting down, because it will revolutionize the way you make a fatty!


----------



## smoke_chef (Sep 6, 2010)

OH MY GOSH!!

How have I missed this wonderful invention? I'm getting one today!!!

Thanks!


----------

